# IN REMEMBRANCE--2013



## Truth Seeker

_Remembrance of things past. 
_
-William Shakespeare






Oscar-winning sound editor *Mike Hopkins*, who worked on the "Lord of the Rings" trilogy and other Peter Jackson films, has died in a rafting accident in New Zealand. He was 53.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Christopher Martin-Jenkins has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/02/sport/cricket-martin-jenkins-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Patti Page has died.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/03/arts/music/patti-page-singer-dies-at-85.html?_r=0


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bryan Stoltenberg has died.

http://m.cubuffs.com/mobile/ViewArticle.dbml?atclid=205875378&DB_MENU_ID=&SPSID=&SPID=&DB_OEM_ID=600


----------



## Mark CMG

They don't always show up on IMDb in a timely manner (they wait for confirmation from more than one source) but the way to keep track through them lies here -

http://www.imdb.com/search/name?death_date=2013


----------



## Truth Seeker

*South African Olympic mountain biker Burry Stander is killed by taxi while riding outside father’s cycle shop*

South African mountain biker *Burry Stander *died while training Thursday when a minibus taxi struck him outside his father’s cycling shop. He was only 25 years old.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Gloria Pall dies at 85; Voluptua character deemed too sexy for TV*

On a December night in 1954, Los Angeles met the woman it would soon deem too hot for television.

After the success of Vampira, the glamorous ghoul of 1950s late-night TV, executives at KABC-TV (Channel 7) cast *Gloria Pall*, a showgirl and model, as Voluptua, the sultry hostess of a new, love-themed movie program.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David R. Ellis as died.

http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/movie-talk/snakes-plane-director-david-r-ellis-dies-60-002032126.html


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Huell Howser, offbeat and beloved host of 'California's Gold,' has died*

*Huell Howser*, the man famous for loving California on his popular show "California's Gold," has died, according to public television station KCET. He was 67. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pulitzer Prize winning architectural critic Ada Louise Huxtable died yesterday.  She was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richard Ben Cramer has passed.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/08/politics/obit-richard-ben-cramer/index.html?hpt=hp_bn3


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frank Vallelonga, a.k.a. Tony Lip, has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/08/showbiz/new-jersey-tony-lip-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ned Wertimer, who played Ralph the Doorman on _The Jeffersons_, died last Wednesday from complications after a fall.  He was 89.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Sol Yurick, author of novel that became cult classic flick 'The Warriors,' dies at 87*

*Sol Yurick*, a 1960s radical and novelist whose book "The Warriors" inspired a celebrated cult film of the same name, died Jan. 5 in Brooklyn of complications from lung cancer. He was 87.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jim Boyd, who played Crank, the Blue Beetle, Paul the Gorilla, and other characters on _The Electric Company,_died January 2 after a brief illness.  He was 79.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Patty Shepard, American star of Spanish silver screen, dies at 68*

An American model and actress who became a star of the Spanish silver screen has died from a heart attack.

*Patty Shepard*, who was from Greenville, South Carolina, died at the age of 68 in her Madrid home on January 3, Spanish media reports.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## AuroraGyps

GrayLinnorm said:


> Jim Boyd, who played *Crank*, the Blue Beetle, Paul the Gorilla, and other characters on _The Electric Company,_died January 2 after a brief illness.  He was 79.




That was J. Arthur Crank.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Evan Connell has died.

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-evan-connell-20130111,0,2088045.story


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Aaron Swartz, who co-founded Reddit, committed suicide yesterday.  He was 26.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*In the Realm of the Senses director Nagisa Oshima dies at 80*

Japanese filmmaker *Nagisa Oshima*, best known for his sexually explicit film, In The Realm of the Senses, has died at the age of 80. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Conrad Bain, best known for playing Mr. Drummond on _Diff'rent Strokes_, died Monday.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pauline Friedman Phillips, better known as Abigail Van Buren, better known as "Dear Abby" (and the twin sister of fellow advice columnist Ann Landers), died yesterday after a long battle with Alzheimer's (her daughter has been doing the column for the last few years).  She was 94.


----------



## weiknarf

Lynn Willis, formerly of Chaosium, passed.  Per Greg Stafford via rpg.net link


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert F. Chew, best known as _The Wire_'s Proposition Joe, died Thursday of apparent heart failure.  He was 52.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Earl Weaver, who managed the Baltimore Orioles for 17 seasons, died today of an apparent heart attack.  He was 82.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stan Musial has died.

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/8860690/st-louis-cardinals-hall-famer-stan-musial-dies-age-92


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Michael Winner, best known for the Death Wish films, died yesterday.  He was 77.


----------



## billd91

Stanley Karnow, best known for his reporting on the Vietnam War and PBS documentaries on the war and Southeast Asia, has died. He was 87.

Stanley Karnow Dead


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Patty Andrews, the last surviving member of the Andrews Sisters, died today.  She was 94.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

An accident at the X-Games has claimed the life of snowmobiler Caleb Moore.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/31/us/x-games-moore-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

(And as I finished typing that, I encountered a friend of mine who knew that kid personally...)


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ed Koch, the former mayor of New York City (and judge on _The People's Court_), died today.  He was 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Boxer Omar Henry has died.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxing/boxer-omar-henry-dies-25-not-long-writing-155942182--box.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Andre Cassagnes has died.

http://news.yahoo.com/inventor-etch-sketch-dies-france-200913007.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chris Kyle, a former Navy SEAL who wrote _American Sniper_, was killed by a sniper yesterday.  He was 38.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lavonne "Pepper" Paire, a player for the All American Girls Professional Baseball League and the inspiration for Geena Davis' character in _A League of Their Own_, died last Saturday.  She was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Reg Presley, the lead singer of the Troggs, died today of lung cancer.  He was 71.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stuart Feeborn has died.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/freeborn-makeup-artist-behind-yoda-dies-98-205833776.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robin Sachs, who played Ethan Rayne on _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_, has died.  He was 61.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Donald Byrd, one of the best known jazz trumpeters of the 1950s, died February 4 at a Delaware hospital.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Stage and screen actor John Kerr, well known for his roles in _South Pacific_ and _Tea and Sympathy, _died February 2 of heart failure.  He was 81.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Country singer Mindy McCready, 37, is dead of an apparent self-inflicted gun shot wound.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

William Walt Biggers, who co-created the cartoon _Underdog, _died February 10.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony Sheridan, an early supporter of the Beatles (who were his back up band), died last Saturday after a long illness.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jerry Buss, who turned the LA Lakers into one of the top sports franchises, died today after a long battle with cancer.  He was 80.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richard Briers has died.

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/longtime-british-tv-actor-richard-briers-dies-79-173400217.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lou Myers, who played Mr. Gaines on _A Different World,_ died Tuesday.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Blues guitarist Magic Slim died yesterday.  He was 75.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ray Cusick- the man who designed the Daleks for the TV show _Dr Who_- has died.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21563484


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

C. Everett Koop has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/25/health/c-everett-koop-dead/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dan Toler, the lead guitarist of the Allman Brothers Band, died Monday of amyotrophic lateral sclerosis.  He was 65.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Van Cliburn has died.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/enter...8a1dec-8100-11e2-a671-0307392de8de_story.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Street, who sang with the Temptations during the 1970s and 1980s, died yesterday of a pulmonary embolism.  He was 70.

Damon Harris, who joined the Temptations at the same time as Street, died February 18 of prostate cancer.  He was 62.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dale Robertson, who starred in TV and movie westerns (and later on _Dallas _and _Dynasty_), died Tuesday.  He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bonnie Franklin has died.

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/bonnie-franklin--star-of--one-day-at-a-time---dead-at-69-181746025.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bobby Rogers has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/03/showbiz/bobby-rogers-dead/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hugo Chavez, the president of Venezuela, died today from cancer.  He was 58.


----------



## Villano

William "Bill" Moody, better known as pro wrestling manager "Paul Bearer" passed away today.  He was 58.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alvin Lee has died.

http://todayentertainment.today.com...rs-after-singer-alvin-lee-has-died-at-68?lite


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Stompin' Tom Connors has died.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...rs-canadian-country-folk-singer-dies/1969807/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Allan B. Calhamer died on March 1st.

http://www.suntimes.com/news/obitua...entor-of-board-game-diplomacy-dies-at-81.html


----------



## CAFRedblade

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Stompin' Tom Collins has died.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...rs-canadian-country-folk-singer-dies/1969807/




Conners, not Collins USA Today... sigh.. 

http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=417541


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don't blame USA Today- the typo was mine.  (Now corrected, thank you!)


----------



## CAFRedblade

Ah, np, that'll teach me to check my reading comprehension.  I could have sworn the link also had Collins in it not Connors..


----------



## tuxgeo

CAFRedblade said:


> Ah, np, that'll teach me to check my reading comprehension.  I could have sworn the link also had Collins in it not Connors..




"Tom Collins" FTD!  (= "for the Drink") (i know how yer mind wrrrrrrrks. . . .)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah, I'm a bit of a boozer.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer-songwriter Claude King died yesterday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Princess Lilian of Sweden died today.  She was 97.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Peter Banks has died.

http://ultimateclassicrock.com/yes-guitarist-peter-banks-dead/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Clive Burr, the drummer for Iron Maiden, died Tuesday after a long struggle with multiple sclerosis.  He was 56.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lest we forget...

Ieng Sary has died.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/15/w...-leader-tied-to-genocide-dies-at-87.html?_r=0


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Malachi Throne died Wednesday.  He was 84.


----------



## lrsach01

Frank Thornton, who played Captain Peacock on Are You Being Served, passed away on March 18 at the ripe old age or 92. This show was my first foray into British sitcoms... and what a fantastic introduction. Thanks for the laughs, sir. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21828965


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bobby Smith, the lead singer of the Spinners, died last Saturday from influenza and pneumonia.  He was 76.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Henry Bromell has died.

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2013/03/20/homeland-executive-producer-henry-bromell-dies/?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## billd91

Harry Reems, porn actor probably best known for *Deep Throat*, dead at 65 from pancreatic cancer.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/20/harry-reems-dead_n_2918145.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Risë Stevens has died.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/22/arts/music/rise-stevens-opera-singer-dies-at-99.html?hp&_r=0


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nigerian author Chinua Achebe, who helped launch the African literary revolution, died after a brief illness.  He was 82.


----------



## Mark CMG

GrayLinnorm said:


> Nigerian author Chinua Achebe, who helped launch the African literary revolution, died after a brief illness.  He was 82.




Sad news - http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/23/w...an-writer-dies-at-82.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joe Wieder has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/23/health/california-weider-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Musician Jason Molina died 3/18/13.

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2013/03/18/musician-jason-molina-dies-at-39/?iref=obnetwork


----------



## Mark CMG

It has been reported on Facebook by Eden Studios that Zombies!!! creator Todd Breitenstein has passed after a struggle with cancer.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...29791.129523503733872&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Deke Richards has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/25/showbiz/celebrity-news-gossip/deke-richards-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## Mark CMG

Also reported earlier this month that Dennis Kauth has passed -

http://randomwizard.blogspot.com/2013/03/in-memory-of-dennis-kauth.html

http://tomeoftreasures.com/tot_adnd/roguesgallery/kauth.htm


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pulitzer Prize winning columnist Anthony Lewis died yesterday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gordon Stoker, the lead singer of the Jordanaires, died yesterday.  He was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Griffiths died yesterday from complications from heart surgery.  He was 65.

Griffiths was one of Britiain's leading theater actors but may be best known for playing Uncle Vernon in the Harry Potter movies.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Don Payne, an Emmy winning writer and producer for _The Simpsons, _died Tuesday of bone cancer.  He was 48.

Payne also wrote_ Thor _and_ My Super Ex-Girlfriend._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paul Williams, the creator of _Crawdaddy!,_ one of the first rock magazines, died Wednesday of Alzheimer's.  He was 64.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don Payne has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/29/showbiz/tv/don-payne-the-simpsons-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richard Griffiths has died.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/harry-...griffiths-dies-following-heart-050000291.html


----------



## tuxgeo

US music producer and CD pioneer Phil Ramone died. 

"He produced the first major commercial release on CD, Billy Joel's 1982 album 52nd Street."

He also worked with Ray Charles, Bob Dylan, Elton John, and Paul McCartney.


----------



## freyar

Yvonne Brill, a Canadian-born inventor, died last Weds.  She developed the industry-standard propulsion system for communications satellites and helped design the rocket system for the space shuttle.  She was given the US National Medal of Technology and Innovation in 2011.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Elwin Wilson as died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/01/us/elwin-wilson-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shain Gandee has been found dead.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/01/showbiz/buckwild-star-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Mark CMG

Jane Henson has passed.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/02/showbiz/muppets-jane-henson-dies/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

William Ginsburg has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/03/us/william-ginsburg-dead/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Spanish horror movie director Jesus Franco died yesterday due to complications from a stroke.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ruth Prawer Jhabvala, who wrote for Merchant-Ivory, died yesterday from complications of a pulmonary condition.  She was 85.


----------



## Mark CMG

Roger Ebert has passed.

http://www.theatlanticwire.com/entertainment/2013/04/roger-ebert-dead/63892/


----------



## billd91

Comic book illustrator Carmine Infantino has died today.

http://www.comicbookresources.com/?page=article&id=44738


----------



## lrsach01

Milo O'Shea has passed. The character actor was known for his roles in Franco Zeffirelli's Romeo and Juliet and a Supreme Court Justice in West Wing. More imprtantly, he played Durand Durand in Barbarella. \

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2013/04/07/actor-oshea-dies-ireland/2060289/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Documentary filmmaker Les Blank, died yesterday of cancer.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fashion designer Lilly Pulitzer died today.  She was 81.


----------



## Mark CMG

Andy Johns has passed.

http://www.americanbluesscene.com/2...ix-led-zeppelin-rolling-stones-engineer-dies/


----------



## Raunalyn

Former British Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher has died. She was 87

http://news.yahoo.com/britains-iron-lady-margaret-thatcher-dies-spokesman-120047403.html


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Mouseketeer and beach movie queen Annette Funicello has passed at 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Brooker, who played Jason in _Friday the 13th Part III, _has died.  He was 58.


----------



## tuxgeo

Ed_Laprade said:


> Mouseketeer and beach movie queen Annette Funicello has passed at 70.




*[Honorary moment of silence on behalf of the Rouseketeers. . . .]*

"Feel the urge to sing a dirge that starts with One-Two-Three, . . ."


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Spanish film star Sara Montiel died today.  She was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Edwards, the father of in vitro fertilization, died today.  He was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chelone Miller has died.

http://gma.yahoo.com/snowboarder-ch...de-miller-185434093--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## billd91

Jonathan Winters, comic actor, has died

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/groundbreaking-improv-comic-jonathan-winters-dies-165302142.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Prima ballerina Maria Tallchief died yesterday.  She was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Blues singer Jimmy Dawkins died Wednesday.  He was 76.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chi Cheng has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/14/showbiz/deftones-chi-cheng-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former Ohio congressman Charlie Wilson died yesterday.  He was 70.


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Frank Bank, Lumpy on Leave It To Bever, has died at 71.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pat Summerall has died.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1607050-nfl-broadcasting-legend-pat-summerall-dies-at-82


----------



## lrsach01

Richard LeParmentier has died at age 66. Don't recognize the name? He had the greatest performance ever of a man being choked out by an unseen Force. He played Admiral Motti whose lack of faith Darth Vader found... disturbing. In recent years, Richard embraced his small role and the rabid Star Wars Fan Community. He also appeared in Supreman II, Who Framed Roger Rabbit, and Rollerball; and was briefly married to Sarah Douglas (Ursa from Superman II)

http://metro.co.uk/2013/04/17/star-wars-actor-richard-leparmentier-dies-aged-66-3619017/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George Beverly Shea, who sang with Billy Graham, died yesterday.  He was 104.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Artist Storm Thorgerson, who designed album covers for Pink Floyd, including _Dark Side of the Moon,_​ died yesterday.  He was 69.


----------



## Aeolius

R.I.P. Splish the Goldfish


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Al Neuharth, the founder of _USA Today,_​ died today.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Christina Amphlett, the lead singer of the Divinyls ("I Touch Myself"), died yesterday from a combination of breast cancer and multiple sclerosis.  She was 53.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

E.L. Konigsburg, an award winning children's author and illustrator (probably best known for _From the Mixed-Up Files of Mrs Basil E. Frankweiler_​), died last Friday from complications of a stroke.  She was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

GrayLinnorm said:


> Christina Amphlett, the lead singer of the Divinyls ("I Touch Myself"), died yesterday from a combination of breast cancer and multiple sclerosis.  She was 53.




Damn.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Quinton Hoover has died.

http://www.examiner.com/article/famed-original-magic-the-gathering-artist-quinton-hoover-dies-at-49


----------



## billd91

Woodstock opener Richie Havens has died.
http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/1559103/richie-havens-folk-and-woodstock-legend-dead-at-72


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Allan Arbus, who played Dr. Sidney Freedman on _M*A*S*H_​ and was married to Diane Arbus, died last Friday.  He was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Shakuntala Devi, the human computer, died Sunday.  She was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bob Brozman has died.

http://www.santacruz.com/news/2013/04/25/santa_cruz_music_icon_bob_brozman_dies


----------



## Aeolius

R.I.P. Istar the humpback whale - 'Celebrity' humpback whale, tracked for 37 years, killed by ship strike


----------



## Raunalyn

Country legend George Jones dies at the age of 81:

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/26/showbiz/music/obit-george-jones/index.html


----------



## Mark Chance

W Is for White Lightning & Farewell for George Jones


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mary Thom has died.
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/04/28/us/mary-thom-death/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Donald Shirley died April 6th.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/29/a...-pianist-and-composer-dies-at-86.html?hp&_r=0


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Adolph Herseth has died.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/29/a...trumpeter-with-chicago-symphony-dies.html?hpw


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kenneth I. Appel died April 16th.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/29/t...-harnessed-computer-power-dies-at-80.html?hpw


----------



## Mark CMG

Andrew Offutt has passed.

http://www.locusmag.com/News/2013/04/andrew-offutt-1934-2013/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former child star Deanna Durbin has died.  She was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Baseball player turned actor Brad Lesley died last Saturday of kidney failure.  He was 54.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jack Shea, who was president of the Directors' Guild of America from 1997 to 2002, died April 28 from Alzheimer's.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chris Kelly, half of the juvenile rap duo Kriss Kross, has died.  He was 34.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jeff Hanneman has died.

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news.as...=189480&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Raunalyn

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Jeff Hanneman has died.
> 
> http://www.blabbermouth.net/news.as...=189480&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter




This makes me very, very sad. I was so looking forward to their reunion album.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mike Gray, who wrote _The China Syndrome _and worked on _Star Trek: The Next Generation, _died Tuesday of heart failure.  He was 77.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mario Machado has died.

http://www.webpronews.com/scarface-actor-dies-mario-machado-was-78-2013-05


----------



## billd91

Ray Harryhausen has died. Time to watch some movies and celebrate his genius.

http://insidemovies.ew.com/2013/05/07/ray-harryhausen-dead/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jeanne Cooper has died.

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/jeanne-cooper-young-restless-icon-dead-84-175253377.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dr. Joyce Brothers died today.  She was 85.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richard "Dick" Trickle has comitted suicide.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/16/sport/motorsport/north-carolina-trickle-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jorge Rafael Videla has died.

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationw...a/la-me-jorge-videla-20130518,0,2093665.story


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ken Venturi has died.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/golf-...uri-dies-won-u-open-1964-while-225903290.html


----------



## billd91

Ray Manzarek has died of cancer.
http://www.channel3000.com/entertai...at-74/-/1628/20226618/-/123n3kaz/-/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Alan O'Day, best known for "Undercover Angel", died last Friday of brain cancer.  He was 72.

Trivia: O'Day also wrote songs for _Jim Henson's Muppet Babies._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Christine White, who co-starred with William Shatner in the "Nightmare at 20,000 Feet" episode of _The Twilight Zone,_ died April 14. She was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bernard Waber, author of _Lyle, Lyle, Crocodile, _died May 16.  He was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Laurence Haddon, who played one of TV's first gay characters on _Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman, _died May 10 of Lewy body disease.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Steve Forrest, who starred as Dan "Hondo" Harrelson on _S.W.A.T., _died May 18.  He was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wayne Miller has died.

http://cnnphotos.blogs.cnn.com/2013...e-miller-remembered-as-a-pioneer/?hpt=hp_bn14


----------



## Villano

Pro Wrestler *Hector Garza* died on May 26th of lung cancer at the age of 43.  Garza (real name Hector Segura) wrestled in Mexico for AAA and CMLL and in the US for WCW and TNA.


----------



## Thunderfoot

Drumming great Ed Shaughnessy  - best known for anchoring the "Doc Sevrinsen Orchestra" on the Tonight Show for many years died on the 24th of a heart attack - he was 84


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cullen Finnerty has been found dead.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/search-continues-mich-ex-div-141231010--spt.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Jack Vance has passed.

http://www.locusmag.com/News/2013/05/jack-vance-1916-2013/


----------



## solmaz

Yes, I  have just read that news earlier about Jack Vance's dead.
RIP Jack!


----------



## JRRNeiklot

He was one of my favorite authors and D&D owes him a debt.  Vecna will be missed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jean Stapleton has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/01/showbiz/jean-stapleton-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Vollis Simson has died.

http://news.yahoo.com/whirligig-art-creator-vollis-simpson-dies-94-152546324.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

New Jersey senator Frank Lautenberg died overnight from pneumonia.  He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David "Deacon" Jones has died.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-deacon-jones-passes-away-at-age-74?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Esther Williams, 'America's Mermaid' and movie queen, has died at the age of 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richard Ramirez has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/07/justice/california-night-stalker-ramirez-dead/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jiah Khan has died.

http://www.eonline.com/news/426181/...ress-jiah-khan-dead-at-25-in-apparent-suicide


----------



## Jan van Leyden

Scottish science fiction author Iain Banks has died of cancer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

NASCAR driver Jason Leffler has been killed in a crash.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...erral&utm_campaign=cnn-sports-bin&hpt=hp_bn15


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kristians Pelss has died.

http://www.sbnation.com/nhl/2013/6/16/4435710/oilers-prospect-kristians-pelss-confirmed-dead


----------



## freyar

Theoretical physicist and Nobel laureate Kenneth G. Wilson died June 15.  He wasn't well known outside physics, but his interpretation of the "renormalization group" impacted our understanding of topics from particle physics to phase transitions.  It would be hard to overstate his importance, which is on par with much more famous physicists like Richard Feynman.

http://www.dispatch.com/content/sto...wilson-nobel-laureate-osu-physicist-dies.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Johnny Smith has died.

http://gazette.com/walk-dont-run-composer-dies/article/1502411


----------



## Mark CMG

James Gandolfini has passed.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/james-gandolfini-dead-51-article-1.1377435


----------



## Bedrockgames

Mark CMG said:


> James Gandolfini has passed.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/james-gandolfini-dead-51-article-1.1377435




That was unexpected


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael Hastings, killed in car wreck.

http://www.rollingstone.com/politic...rolling-stone-contributor-dead-at-33-20130618


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Slim Whitman has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/19/showbiz/slim-whitman-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## Mike Eagling

So has James Gandolfini 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22980414


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kim Thompson, co-founder of Fantagraphics, died yesterday of lung cancer.  He was 57.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Vince Flynn, author of the Mitch Rapp series, died Wednesday of prostate cancer.  He was 47.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Allan Simosen has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/22/sport...t-le-mans-simonsen-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Blues singer Bobby Bland died yesterday.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gary David Goldberg, creator of _Family Ties,_ died yesterday of brain cancer.  He was 68.


----------



## Mark CMG

Richard Matheson has passed.

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/174619-rip-richard-matheson-1926-2013


----------



## messy

Mark CMG said:


> Richard Matheson has passed.




wow, first ray harryhausen, then jack vance, now richard matheson. tough year for us geeks.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alan Myers, drummer for Devo, died Monday of cancer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bert Stern has died.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-23097092


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Justin Miller has been found dead.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...-pitcher-justin-miller-dead-35-082931635.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jim Kelly has died.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/enter-dragon-actor-jim-kelly-577773


----------



## Villano

Indianapolis horror TV host "Sammy Terry" passed away on June 30th.  Bob Carter, who portrayed Sammy, was 83 years old.  I believe his show ran from 1963 to '89.

I'm a big fan of horror hosts and Sammy was one of my favorites.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Douglas Engelbart has died.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/07/03/us-engelbart-obit-idUSBRE9621AA20130703


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Bernadette Nolan, of The Nolans, died yesterday of cancer.  She was 52.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Evi Nemeth has been lost at sea and is presumed dead- the search has been called off.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/grandmother-data-center-missing-sea-135209861.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joe Conley, who played the storekeeper on _The Waltons, _​died Sunday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Charles Foley, who created Twister, died July 1.  He was 82.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cory Monteith, dead at 31.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nteith-dead-31-Glee-actor-dies-Vancouver.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Tragic.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bill Warner killed in world record attempt.

http://www.cnn.com/video/standard.html?/video/us/2013/07/15/dnt-motorcycle-record-holder-death.wcsh


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Meskerem Legesse has died, but her unborn child was saved.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...kerem-Legesse-dies-restaurant-baby-saved.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paul Bhattacharjee, who appeared in _Casino Royale _and _The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel, _​was found dead after having been missing for several days.  He was 53.


----------



## billd91

Schoep, the internet sensation because of a sweet picture of a man and his dog, has passed away.
Dog pictured floating to sleep in owner's arms has died

In an age of such media cynicism and venality, Schoep's story and relationship with his owner were moving and beautiful.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Amar Bose has died.

http://www.businessweek.com/article...-dies-but-he-leaves-behind-more-than-speakers


----------



## Hishen

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Bill Warner killed in world record attempt.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/standard.html?/video/us/2013/07/15/dnt-motorcycle-record-holder-death.wcsh




really sad about him...he was a brave man


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Carline Ray has died.

http://jazztimes.com/articles/97260-carline-ray-singer-and-instrumentalist-dies-at-88


----------



## GrayLinnorm

White House reporter Helen Thomas died today.  She was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British comedian Mel Smith died yesterday of a heart attack.  He was 60.

Smith did the voice of the title character on the animated special _Father Christmas.
_
Bloomin'.


----------



## lrsach01

GrayLinnorm said:


> British comedian Mel Smith died yesterday of a heart attack.  He was 60.
> 
> Smith did the voice of the title character on the animated special _Father Christmas.
> _
> Bloomin'.




And he was The Albino in The Princess Bride. Fessig? Jog his memory.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dennis Farina died today of a blood clot.  He was 69.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Emile Griffith has died.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...ght-middleweight-champion-dies-160132443.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Steve Morgenstern has passed.

http://gamasutra.com/view/news/1968...Age_has_passed_away.php#.UfAT5DGjlIY.facebook


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Virginia Johnson of Masters & Johnson died today.  She was 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Darlene Flynn has died.

http://gma.yahoo.com/boyfriend-guin...eath-132312706--abc-news-topstories.html?vp=1


----------



## Hishen

GrayLinnorm said:


> White House reporter Helen Thomas died today.  She was 92.




92 boy sad to hear but she had lived her life...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Barnaby Jack has died.

http://news.yahoo.com/hacker-barnaby-jack-unexpectedly-dies-ahead-hacking-conference-131558623.html


----------



## tuxgeo

Singer-songwriter JJ Cale has died at 74. 

http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/27/showbiz/jj-cale-obit/index.html

Most know him for writing "Cocaine" and "After Midnight."


----------



## Jan van Leyden

tuxgeo said:


> Singer-songwriter JJ Cale has died at 74.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/27/showbiz/jj-cale-obit/index.html
> 
> Most know him for writing "Cocaine" and "After Midnight."




So I'm just picking out J.J. Cale's album Shades for a memory session and what do I see on the track list? Deep Dark Dungeon. Sigh...


----------



## Jan van Leyden

tuxgeo said:


> Singer-songwriter JJ Cale has died at 74.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/27/showbiz/jj-cale-obit/index.html
> 
> Most know him for writing "Cocaine" and "After Midnight."




So I'm just getting his album Shades from the closet for a trip down the memory lane and have a look at the track list: no. 2 Deep Dark Dungeon...


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Congresswoman and civil rights crusader Lindy Boggs died today.  She was 97.

Boggs was the mother of Cokie Roberts.


----------



## weiknarf

Kidd Kraddick, syndicated radio host

http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/28/showbiz/kidd-kraddick-death/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lindy Boggs has died.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...8634102729730638.html?mod=WSJ_hp_EditorsPicks


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Col. Bud Day has died.

http://news.yahoo.com/col-bud-day-medal-honor-recipient-dies-88-160524798.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Christian Benitez has died.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/5040193/Christian-Benitez-dead-aged-27.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frank Castillo has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/30/sport/former-mlb-player-dead/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Mark CMG

Eileen Brennan has passed.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/actress-eileen-brennan-dies-595503


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ossie Shectman has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/31/us/nba-shectman-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Mark CMG

Michael Ansara has passed.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/michael-ansara-star-trek-kang-dies-598786


----------



## lrsach01

Mark CMG said:


> Michael Ansara has passed.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/michael-ansara-star-trek-kang-dies-598786




Damn..... LOVED his Kang. Some of the best stories from the Original series AND DS9.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Palmer has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/03/us/nbc-news-palmer-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Julius Chambers has died.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...560762238.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_MIDDLE_Video_Third


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Art Donovan has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/05/us/art-donovan-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kramer Williamson has died.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Simone Montgomerie has died.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/horse-racing/23579773


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

George Duke has passed.

http://www.jambands.com/news/2013/08/06/jazz-pioneer-george-duke-dies-at-67#.UgGG18u9KSN


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Margaret Pellegrini has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/07/showbiz/ent-munchkin-margaret-pelligrini-dead/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Fast Learner

Cosmo Allegretti has died. He was the puppeteer for Bunny Rabbit, Mr. Moose, Grandfather Clock, Dancing Bear, and more on Captain Kangaroo. He was also known on the show as Dennis the Apprentice.

http://www.eonline.com/news/446830/...ny-rabbit-grandfather-clock-dancing-bear-more


----------



## Mark CMG

Karen Black has passed.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...en-black-dead-at-74--20130808,0,1998067.story


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sean Sasser has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/08/showbiz/sean-sasser-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## Jamdin

Popular singer Eydie Gorme dies at 84


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Prince Friso has died.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-23669317


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bill Henningsgaard confirmed dead.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23640681


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Haji, one of the stars of _Faster, Pussycat! Kill! Kill!, _​died last Saturday.  She was 67.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Henry Polic II (_Webster, Batman: The Animated Series_), died Sunday from cancer.  He was 68.


----------



## Ed_Laprade

GrayLinnorm said:


> Henry Polic II (_Webster, Batman: The Animated Series_), died Sunday from cancer.  He was 68.



He was also on the short-lived, but funny, When Things Were Rotten.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gia Allemand has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/14/showbiz/gia-allemand-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## frankthedm

Retired BÖC member Allen Lanier has passed away from C.O.P.D.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allen_Lanier
https://www.facebook.com/blueoystercult

Bums me out since he was a part of the three songs I really like from that band; "Black Blade", "Veteran of the Psychic Wars" and "Don't Fear the Reaper".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bummer.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark Sutton has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/15/world/europe/switzerland-stuntman-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lisa Robin Kelly, who played Eric Forman's sister on That 70s Show, died in a rehab facility.  She was 43.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

August Schellenberg, who appeared in the Free Willy films, died Thursday of lung cancer.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jazz vocalist Jane Harvey died last Thursday of cancer.  She was 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lee Thompson Young has comitted suicide.

http://www.tmz.com/2013/08/19/lee-t...ts-the-famous-jett-jackson-rizzoli-and-isles/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Author Elmore Leonard died today from complications of a stroke.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Promoter Sid Bernstein, who brought the Beatles to Carnegie Hall and Shea Stadium, died today.  He was 95.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marian McPartland dies at 95. 

http://www.keyboardmag.com/article/152590


----------



## Fast Learner

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Marian McPartland dies at 95.
> 
> http://www.keyboardmag.com/article/152590




She was amazingly talented, and stayed amazing active to a very old age.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Julie Harris, one of Broadway's most honored performers, died today of congestive heart failure. She was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gilbert Taylor, a cinematographer who worked on _Star Wars _and _Dr. Strangelove, or How I Stopped Worrying and Learned to Love the Bomb,_​ died last Friday.  He was 99.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dean Meminger of the New York Nicks was found dead.  He was 65.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Muriel Siebert has died.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...6a3254-0de6-11e3-a2b3-5e107edf9897_story.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Remembering Neil Armstrong on this day.

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/neil-armstrong-man-moon-dead/story?id=12325140


----------



## Fast Learner

He passed a year ago, though.


----------



## Dioltach

Irish poet Seamus Heaney has died, aged 74. Besides writing his own poetry, he was also famous for his translation of _Beowulf_.


----------



## sabrinathecat

the cat, Sabrina.


----------



## Dioltach

sabrinathecat said:


> the cat, Sabrina.




I'm sorry to hear that. I remember reading in another post of yours that she was poorly. Hopefully she's happy in the big cardboard box in the sky.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Veteran broadcaster and journalist David Frost, best known for his interviews with Nixon, died yesterday. apparently of a heart attack.  He was 74.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tommy Morrison has died.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t2


----------



## elawai

Frederik Pohl, Writer, Hugo Award Winner
http://io9.com/rip-frederik-pohl-the-man-who-transformed-science-fict-1241405614


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The infamous Ariel Castro has comitted suicide.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/04/justice/ariel-castro-cleveland-kidnapper-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sushmita Banerjee has been murdered.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/05/world/asia/afghanistan-indian-author-killed/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Science fiction author A. C. Crispin died yesterday of terminal cancer.  She was 63.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ray Dolby has died.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-24075429


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Terrie Hall, the star of several anti-smoking spots, died yesterday of cancer.  She was 53.

Don't ever smoke.


----------



## Mark CMG

Jerry G. Bishop has passed.

http://svengoolie.com/?p=6789


----------



## Mark CMG

Mike Road has passed.

http://xenorama.blogspot.com/2013/09/rip-mike-road-1918-2013.html


----------



## Mark CMG

Ken Norton has passed.

http://www.foxsportswest.com/fox-sp...ton-Sr-d?blockID=941465#.UjpChL62rHU.facebook


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hiroshi Yamauhi has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/19/tech/gaming-gadgets/yamauchi-nintendo-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joy Covey, the first CFO of Amazon, was killed Wednesday in a bike riding accident.  She was 50.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Sarafian, director of _Vanishing Point, _​died last Wednesday.  He was 83.

Sarafian also directed the "Living Doll" episode of _The Twilight Zone._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kofi Awoonor has been killed.

http://www.latimes.com/world/worldn...oonor-victim-nairobi-20130922,0,2324642.story


----------



## Mark CMG

Donald Featherstone passed away earlier this month.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Featherstone_(wargamer)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paul Karason has died.

http://gma.yahoo.com/internet-sensa...r-blue-people-153011987--abc-news-health.html


----------



## Kramodlog

Completely Blue Guy has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paul Oliver has comitted suicide.

http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2013/9/25/4770218/paul-oliver-dead-suicide


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

L.C. Greenwood has died.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9744968/lc-greenwood-former-pittsburgh-steelers-defensive-end-dies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tom Clancy has died.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/music-arts/author-tom-clancy-dead-66-article-1.1473782


----------



## Raunalyn

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Tom Clancy has died.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/music-arts/author-tom-clancy-dead-66-article-1.1473782




Dude!! Major bummer...


----------



## billd91

General Vo Nguyen Giap has died at the age of 102.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/10/04/vo-nguyen-giap-dead-dies_n_4043588.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Philip Chevron of the Pogues died of cancer.  He was 56.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Scott Carpenter, the second man to orbit the moon and one of the last surviving Mercury 7 astronauts, died today from complications of a stroke.  He was 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Maria de Villota has died.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/24487701


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kumar Pallana, who appeared in films by Wes Anderson, died yesterday.  He was 94.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joshua Marks has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/12/showbiz/masterchef-joshua-marks-dead/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joshua Marks has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/12/showbiz/masterchef-joshua-marks-dead/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Maxine Powell has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/14/showbiz/motown-mentor-powell-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Maxine Powell has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/14/showbiz/motown-mentor-powell-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Umpire Wally Bell died yesterday of a heart attack.  He was 48.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hans Riegel, who popularized Gummi Bears, died today.  He was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael Fortunato has died.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...v-subject-dies-of-pulmonary-embolism-20131510


----------



## Rabulias

Actor Ed Lauter has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tom Foley has died.

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2013/10/18/former-house-speaker-tom-foley-dies-at-84/?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bum Phillips has passed.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9...houston-oilers-new-orleans-saints-dies-age-90


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lou Scheimer, the co-founder of Filmation, died last Thursday.  He was 84.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bud Adams has died.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bill Sharman has died.

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9...er-los-angeles-lakers-coach-bill-sharman-dies


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Stuntman turned director Hal Needham (_Smokey and the Bandit_​) died yesterday after a bout with cancer.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Marcia Wallace (_The Bob Newhart Show, The Simpsons_), died yesterday from breast cancer.  She was 70.


----------



## Mark CMG

Lou Reed has passed.

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...d-leader-and-rock-pioneer-dead-at-71-20131027


----------



## Abraxas

Kim Booth  passed away this morning - I couldn't have hoped for a better sister.
I miss her very much. All of you with sister's should give them a call - someday you won't be able to.


----------



## Rune

My condolences Abraxas.  I think I'll follow your advice, now.


----------



## Lwaxy

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British actor Nigel Davenport died October 25.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

B.B. Anderson, one of the very first Survivor contestants, died of brain cancer.  He was 77.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bill Lawrence has passed.

http://www.billlawrence.com/


----------



## Mark CMG

Hal Needham has passed.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0624102/


----------



## freyar

Mark CMG said:


> Phyliss Diller has passed.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/20/showbiz/phyllis-diller-obit/index.html




Think you're a bit late on that one; it's dated Aug 2012.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chef Charlie Trotter has died.

http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2013/11/05/chef-charlie-trotter-dead-at-54/?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shirley Mitchell has died.

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/love-lucy-actress-shirley-mitchell-dies-94-050000771.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Todd Christensen has died.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...end-todd-christensen-dies-184147843--nfl.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert Vito has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/14/us/obit-robert-vito/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kurt Caselli has died.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Doris Lessing has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/17/showbiz/doris-lessing-obituary/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Barbara Park, author of the Junie B. Jones series, died last Friday of ovarian cancer.  She was 66.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nicholas Mevoli has died.

http://www.smh.com.au/sport/champio...ies-trying-for-new-record-20131118-2xqtn.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thomas Howard has died.

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on-football/24247845/report-nfl-lb-thomas-howard-dies-in-car-crash


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thomas Howard has died.

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on-football/24247845/report-nfl-lb-thomas-howard-dies-in-car-crash


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nobel Prize winning biochemist Frederick Sanger died yesterday.  He was 85.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sylvia Browne has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/20/showbiz/sylvia-browne-dies/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

2xPost


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frank Chamberlin has died.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ex-nfl-player-frank-chamberlin-205834724--nfl.htm


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael Weiner has died.

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/10015217/mlb-players-union-leader-michael-weiner-dies-51


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael Weiner has died.

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/10015217/mlb-players-union-leader-michael-weiner-dies-51


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fr. Alec Reid has died.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-25051304


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Doubled


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wayne Mills has been killed.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/24/showbiz/wayne-mills-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wayne Mills has been killed.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/24/showbiz/wayne-mills-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jay Leggett has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/25/showbiz/jay-leggett-death/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jerry Seeman has died.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nfl/2013/11/25/jerry-seeman-obituary-referee/3711807/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Double post.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book artist Al Plastino died yesterday.  He was 91.


----------



## trappedslider

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/paul-walker-dies-crash-report-article-1.1533786 
Paul Walker passed away he was 40


----------



## Kramodlog

Paul Walker (Fat and Furious guy) dies in a car crash.

*Mod Note:* Image removed.  While I can understand noting the irony in this case, we should have a bit of decorum here.  This thread is for noting loss and showing a bit of respect for those who have passed, not poking fun at them.  ~Umbran


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bill Beckwith has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/03/showbiz/hgtv-host-killed/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Danny Wells, who played Luigi on _The Super Mario Brothers Super Show,_​ died on Thanksgiving.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Elwood, the World's Ugliest Dog of 2007, died on Thanksgiving.  He was 8.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Todd Mills, who came up with the idea for the Doritos Loco Taco, died Thanksgiving of cancer.  He was 41.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Christopher Evan Welch (_Rubicon), _died Monday after falling ill.  He was 48.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Judy Rodgers has died.

http://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/judy-rodgers-legacy-chicken-whisperer-202300542.html


----------



## Kramodlog

Nelson Mandela is dead.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

goldomark said:


> Nelson Mandela is dead.



Link to article.


----------



## Grehnhewe

goldomark said:


> Paul Walker (Fat and Furious guy) dies in a car crash.
> 
> *Mod Note:* Image removed.  While I can understand noting the irony in this case, we should have a bit of decorum here.  This thread is for noting loss and showing a bit of respect for those who have passed, not poking fun at them.  ~Umbran



He is from my home town.  I played golf with him a couple years ago.


----------



## Grehnhewe

goldomark said:


> Nelson Mandela is dead.



amazing he lived to be ninety considering.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...6B5D55741D54BC60501AAE44C46C&selectedIndex=16


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eleanor Parker, who played the baroness on the original _The Sound of Music,_​ died yesterday.  She was 91.


----------



## Zombie_Babies

GrayLinnorm said:


> Eleanor Parker, who played the baroness on the original _The Sound of Music,_​ died yesterday.  She was 91.




Has Carrie Underwood been charged yet?


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer Colin Wilson died last Thursday.  He was 82.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jim Hall has died.

http://music.msn.com/music/article.aspx?news=842936


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shane Del Rosario has died.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Don Mitchell, who co-starred in the original _Ironside, _​died December 8.  He was 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Film noir actress Audrey Totter died last Thursday.  She was 95.


----------



## Dioltach

Actor Peter O'Toole has died, aged 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tom Laughlin has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/15/showbiz/billy-jack-tom-laughlin-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Ebon Shar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Tom Laughlin has died.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/15/showbiz/billy-jack-tom-laughlin-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2




Damn.  Billy Jack has a special place in my childhood.  He really was my first action star and was a gateway to such stars as Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris.  RIP Tom Laughlin.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joan Fontaine has died.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-25395231


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer Ray Price died yesterday.  He was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Harold Camping has died.

http://news.yahoo.com/doomsday-minister-harold-camping-dead-92-170943203.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daniel Escobar has died.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...dead-lizzie-mcguire-actor-dies-at-49-20131812


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Al Goldstein, the publisher of _Screw_ magazine, died today of renal failure.  He was 77.


----------



## Kramodlog

69 would have been awesome.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Influential DJ Larry Lujack died Wednesday of esophogeal cancer.  He was 73.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ned Vizzini has died.

http://shelf-life.ew.com/2013/12/20/ned-vizzini-dies/?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Mark CMG

David Coleman has passed.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/te...id-Coleman-the-voice-of-sport-dies-at-87.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Billionaire and Jewish advocate Edgar Bronfman died yesterday.  He was 84.


----------



## Derren

Michail Kalaschnikov died at the age of 94
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-25497013


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mikhail Kalashnikov has died.

http://news.yahoo.com/rifle-designer-mikhail-kalashnikov-dead-94-163848393.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Chakalos has died.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/23/us/connecticut-christmas-lights-shooting/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lord Infamous of Three Six Mafia died of a heart attack last Friday.  He was 40.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Studio drummer Ricky Lawson, who worked with Michael Jackson, Whitney Houston, and Eric Clapton among others, died Monday after a brain aneurysm.  He was 59.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jeffrey Ian Pollack has died.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/26/jeffrey-ian-pollack-dead_n_4505322.html?ir=Los+Angeles


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Allan McKeown, who was married to Tracey Ullman and helped produce her comedy shows, died Tuesday of pancreatic cancer.  He was 67.


----------



## Mark CMG

Anthony J. Bryant has passed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_J._Bryant


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Akeem Adams has died.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial&hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Dominis has died.

http://life.time.com/culture/john-dominis-celebrating-the-work-of-a-master-photographer/?hpt=hp_t3#1


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Looks like we might not quite make it to 40 pages this year. Hurray!


----------



## Truth Seeker

*John Fortune*, the British comedian and satirist who found fame through his TV collaborations with John Bird and Rory Bremner, has died aged 74.

He died peacefully on Tuesday with his wife Emma and dog Grizelle at his bedside, his agent Vivienne Clore said.


*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Geoffrey Wheeler, Songs of Praise presenter, dies aged 83*

The broadcaster *Geoffrey Wheeler*, best known for presenting Songs of Praise and quiz show Top of the Form, has died aged 83, his son has confirmed. 


Wheeler died on 30 December in a care home in Prestbury, Cheshire, after a long illness.


*In Remembrance*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*The Pianist composer Wojciech Kilar dies aged 81*

Polish pianist and composer *Wojciech Kilar*, who was Bafta-nominated for his score to Roman Polanski's Oscar-winning film The Pianist, has died aged 81.

The composer died in his hometown Katowice, southern Poland, following a long illness.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Mark CMG

Joseph Ruskin has passed.


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0750826/


http://www.startrek.com/article/remembering-prolific-trek-guest-joseph-ruskin-1924-2013


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Benjamin Curtis of School of Seven Bells and Tripping Daisy died Sunday of lymphoma.  He was 35.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*R.I.P. Newsman Mike O’Connor*

*Mike O’Connor*, a longtime CBS newsman and advocate for the safety of journalists in Mexico, died Sunday in Mexico City. He was 67. 

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

James Avery died Tuesday.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/01/showbiz/celebrity-news-gossip/james-avery-obit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Benjamin Curtis died Sunday.

http://music-mix.ew.com/2013/12/31/school-of-seven-bells-benjamin-curtis-dies/?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Barbara Lawrence, who played Gertie Cummings in _Oklahoma!, _died November 13 of kidney failure. She was 83.


----------

